
Conversing with Socrates (GPT-3) - webcerfer2020
https://blogofjake.com/2020/07/19/conversing-with-socrates-gpt-3/
======
1f60c
I’ve been wanting to try out GPT-3 while I wait for them to accept my
application, but sadly
[https://learnfromanyone.com/](https://learnfromanyone.com/) returns a
Firebase “site not found” error.

